# Frank Monsalve passed



## Brian King (Nov 18, 2018)

Frank long time Las Vegas martial artist and veteran who posted here as for awhile as Masterfinger and Franc0 passed Nov 5 2018
F-Cancer


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 18, 2018)

.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 18, 2018)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 20, 2018)

.


----------

